# Smartphone unter LN2 ???



## green_Nerd (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

nur mal als hypotetische Überlegung. Könnte man ein smartphone unter LN2 stellen???

Ich setzte vorraus das man sich (unter Android) einen neuen Kernel geschrieben hat( ob man das kann steht nicht zur diskusion ).

Meine Fragen sind mehr:
-MAcht der Bildschirm das mit?
-MAcht der Akku das mit?
-war schon jemand so bekloppt und hat das gemacht?

vielen dank schon im Vorraus

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Domowoi (18. Dezember 2011)

Also der Akku wird auf jeden Fall nicht gehen. Der Bildschirm wohl auch nicht. Einige andere Komponenten kann man auch nicht einfach so abkühlen. Außerdem ist es doch völlig überflüssig. Die Prozessoren haben nicht mal ein Watt Wärmeabgabe teilweise. Wenn du einen RAM Kühler drauf machst ist dass schon wie eine WaKü auf nem normalen CPU.


----------



## green_Nerd (18. Dezember 2011)

@Domowoi
d.h. wenn ich jetzt ein Galaxy S2 auf 2GHz bringen wolte . blebihc einfach nen kühlerdrauf leg nen lüfter dazu und gut is???
Irgend wie klingt das zu schön um war zu sein. 

Btw. Es geht nicht um denn sinn es geht mehr um die machbarkeit.

Edit:
Kann ich dann auch ein CPU Wakü Kühler auf mein smartphone schrauben  ??
Und kann ich die Batterie ausbauen und denn strom entsprechend selber anlöten (vorrausgesatzt man hat das technsiche Fachwissen) ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2011)

Ob das gut ist, musst du ausprobieren. Aber es ist vermutlich nicht wesentlich schlechter.
Haupthinderniss beim OCen eines Smartphones (neben der komplett selbst zu schreibenden Software und dem damit sehr fragwürdigen, weil vermutlich nicht nutzbarem Ergebniss) dürfte darin liegen, dass weder Stromversorgung noch Taktgeber OC-Möglichkeiten oder -Reserven bieten.
Solltest du irgendwie soweit kommen, dass du von niedrigeren Temperaturen profitieren könntest, währe eine Peltierkaskade in dieser Leistungsklasse ausnahmsweise mal die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## Research (18. Dezember 2011)

Dazu müsstest du ein externes Display anschließen. Das Ganze Gerät steht schlieslich unter LN². 



Dann noch eine Externe Stromversorgung. Ab 0° gefriert das Elektrolyt des Lithium-Ionen-Akkus. -> kein Strom. Empfehle eine Verlängerung mit Kabel.
Lithium-Ionen-Akkumulator



> Betriebs- und UmgebungstemperaturDa bei Kälte die chemischen Prozesse (auch die Zersetzung des Akkus bei der Alterung) langsamer ablaufen und die Viskosität der in Li-Zellen verwendeten Elektrolyte stark zunimmt, erhöht sich auch beim Lithium-Ionen-Akku bei Kälte der Innenwiderstand,  womit die abgebbare Leistung sinkt. Zudem können die verwendeten  Elektrolyte bei Temperaturen um −25 °C einfrieren. Manche Hersteller  geben den Arbeitsbereich mit 0–40 °C an. Optimal sind 18–25 °C. Unter  10 °C kann durch den erhöhten Innenwiderstand die Leistung so stark  nachlassen, dass sie nicht lange für den Betrieb eines Camcorders oder einer Digitalkamera ausreicht. Es gibt aber Li-Ionen-Akkus mit speziellen Elektrolyten, die bis −54 °C eingesetzt werden können.



WaKü lässt sich wohl nicht montieren. Jedenfalls ohne Schäden am Gerät.

Auch sollte man, wenn man LN² nutzen will das Gerät langsam abkühlen da es sonst zu Sprüngen und kaputten Lötstellen kommen kann.


----------



## green_Nerd (18. Dezember 2011)

also ich fasse zusammen:

-Akku raus --> strom versorgung selber bauen
-Display raus --> selber neues anbauen

und wenn das noch nich genug aufgabe is is die gefahr noch groß das man was anderes kaput macht .

Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß nerd


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt etliche Chips die Temperaturen unterhalb von -20°C schon nicht mehr vertragen. CPUs im PC sind eigentlich schon eine Aussnahme mit den extrem tiefen Temperaturen. Würde wetten, dass schon bei Trockeneis nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Research (18. Dezember 2011)

green_Nerd schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> -Akku raus --> strom versorgung selber bauen
> -Display raus --> selber neues anbauen
> [...]


 
Eine Verbindung via Kabel sollte reichen.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Dezember 2011)

Also es gibt wohl Leute, die den Nvidia Tegraa 2 übertackten, aber ob man da eine LN2-Kühlung brauch


----------



## ZockerM. (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also das mit dem Display sollte nicht das große Problem sein, zumindest nich beim SGS II, denn das hat ja über einen sogenannten MHL adapter die Möglichkeit, ein HDMI display anzuschließen.
Stromversorgung sollte mit einem Netzteil oder einer Verlängerung der Leitungn zum Akku auch nich das Problem sein.

Zum OC softwareseitig:
Da müsste man nur mal jemanden fragen bei xda, da wird schon einer nen Kernel mit Taktstufen bis 2GHz zb. schreiben können.
Mein Galaxy Note hat schon OC kernel bis 1,7 GHz und das nutzt ja den gleichen SoC und läuft auch normal ohne zusätzliche Kühlung mit 1,7 GHz.
Mit solchen Kerneln kann man sogar die Spannung mit entsprechender app einstellen.

Wie es mit der Stromversorgung aussieht weiß ich nich aber bis 2GHz sollte das gehen fürs Galaxy S gibts teilweise Kernel bis 1,7 GHz und das hat stock 1 GHz.

mit einer irgendwie montierten WaKü sollte man schon weit kommen, ohne das etwas einfriert.

Gruß


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Also es gibt wohl Leute, die den Nvidia Tegraa 2 übertackten, aber ob man da eine LN2-Kühlung brauch


 
Nicht nur den Tegra, mein Sensation rennt auf 1,7 GHz, diverse Bekannte haben bei ihrem auch 20-30% mehr, einer sogar ganze 120% mehr Takt (600 auf 1300).

Aber BTT: Da der Sinn absolut nicht vorhanden ist, wird es auch keine Möglichkeit geben das zu verwirklichen, außer um viel Geld in nichts zu investieren.
Momentan ärgert man sich bei meinem Sensation darum, dass man auch mal mehr als 2 GHz Takt ermöglichen kann. Dazu fehlt nämlich wissen, um den kernel so umzuprogrammieren, dass er so hoch überhaupt schafft. Dabei ist die Abwärme das geringste Problem. Viel problematischer ist die Stabilität, die sich mit ansteigender Vcore komischerweise nicht erhöht. Egal wie hoch man die Vcore dreht, ab 2 GHz, bei manchen wenigen Geräten 2,1 GHz, dann ist absolut Ende. Höher und das Gerät freezt einfach nur.

Die meisten ARM-CPUs sind für Temaraturen bis maximal 70° zugelassen, ähnlich wie beim PC. Bei 2 GHz Takt komme ich gerade mal auf 71-72°C. Das auch nur unter Volllast. Daher wird es wohl absolut nichts bringen die CPU unter LN2, Trockeneis oder irgendwas anderes zu setzen. Ich denke das höchste der Gefühle wird sein nen Passivkühler draufzuschnallen, das aber auch nur damit man selber im Kernel weiterforschen kann, um irgendwie noch höher zu kommen oder um das Gerät kalt zu stellen. Ob man das schafft, bezweifle ich stark. ARMs sind halt nicht fürs Übertakten ausgelegt.

Wenn du also versuchst ein Smartphone unter LN2 zu setzen, wird das Teil höchstwahrscheinlich selbst unter Volllast schnell unter -20 Grad fallen und dann kannste das Teil möglicherweise in die Tonne kloppen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Jan565 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde vorschlagen, einfach mal die PSP zu nehmen. Mit dem Pandora Akku ist es dort nämlich möglich. Würde mich mal interessieren wie hoch die gehen würde von Standard 333MHz.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Dezember 2011)

Was hat das Ding denn für eine CPU? Damit könnte man nämlich auch nicht mehr erreichen, da da glaube ich auch nur ARM drin ist.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Dezember 2011)

In der PSP ist eine FPU drin.

Doch mit dem Pandora Akku habe ich die möglichkeit alles zu ändern an einstellungen inklusive dem Takt so viel ich es weiß. Aber warum sollte man es nicht mal Testen. Ich finde die PSP einfach super für das was die an Hardware verbaut hat.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie süß, eine FPU. xD

Tja, das könnte klappen. Aber ich frage mich nur ob es überhaupt möglich ist die PSP zu übertakten. Das geht meines Wissens nach nicht, weil es keinen mehrwert bringt. Laufen ja eh nur PSP-Spiele drauf und die laufen auch ohne OC immer flüssig.


----------



## Conqi (21. Dezember 2011)

Naja man kann selbst ne DS übertakten. Nur wenn es bei der PSP wie beim D läuft, bringt einem OC nur Nachteile, weil die Spielgeschwindigkeit beim DS an den takt gekoppelt ist, beim OC läuft also alles schneller, was irgendwie blöd ist.


----------



## ser0_silence (21. Dezember 2011)

Mit ner Custom Firmware bei der PSP kannste lediglich runtertakten wenn du willst. Aber mehr als die Standard 333 MHz ist nicht drin. Zumindest nicht mit Pandora. Und wie schon gesagt hätte es auch einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Dezember 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja man kann selbst ne DS übertakten. Nur wenn es bei der PSP wie beim D läuft, bringt einem OC nur Nachteile, weil die Spielgeschwindigkeit beim DS an den takt gekoppelt ist, beim OC läuft also alles schneller, was irgendwie blöd ist.



Was isn daran ein Nachteil? Schonmal Pokémon auf 3facher geschwindigkeit gespielt? Geht voll ab!!! xD


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Völlig sinnlos für den Aufwand, aber wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat.....


----------



## oanvoanc (22. Dezember 2011)

sinnloser aufwand?
du bist hier auf "extreme" pcgames hardware  da ist viel sinnloses dabei, aber wenns spaß macht, was solls?


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

oanvoanc schrieb:


> sinnloser aufwand?
> du bist hier auf "extreme" *pc*games hardware  da ist viel sinnloses dabei, aber wenns spaß macht, was solls?


 
Smartphone?


----------



## burn... (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe dich, macht sicherlich spaß, mit nem Smartphone und LN2 herum zu experimentieren, jedoch wette ich, dass die Hardware eher flöten geht... Wie willst du das anständig isolieren? um LN2 "effektiv"  nutzen zu können, muss du dir noch etwas richtung Hard-Mod ausdenken, sonst bringt es nichts.

Habe selber mal just4fun auf mein Handy ein Trockeneispellet gelegt (auf die Hülle) und nach wenigen Momenten war es aus, wollte auch erstmal nicht mehr angehen. Sah aber, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, extrem cool aus 

Wenn du es machst, versorg uns mit Bildern!!!


Gruß


----------



## Timewarp2008 (10. Januar 2012)

Man konnte sogar das Wildfire mit enstprechendem Kernel übertakten.

Das bild würde ich aber mal zugerne sehen wie jemand in der innenstadt mit einem Galaxy S II + Wakü am Ohr telefoniert 
Die wakü schön hinten im Rucksack und das Handy mit 2 Schläuchen am Ohr


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Januar 2012)

Timewarp2008 schrieb:


> Man konnte sogar das Wildfire mit enstprechendem Kernel übertakten.
> 
> Das bild würde ich aber mal zugerne sehen wie jemand in der innenstadt mit einem Galaxy S II + Wakü am Ohr telefoniert
> Die wakü schön hinten im Rucksack und das Handy mit 2 Schläuchen am Ohr


 
Man könnte jedes Handy übertakten. Jedes Smartphone hat ne TDP von 3-5 Watt. Mit Übertaktung wachsen diese gerade mal auf maximal 7-8 W an. Mein Sensation läuft auf 1,8 GHz bei 65°C stabil. Das bedeutet, dass ein Smartphone schon mit ner Passivkühlung nicht mehr über 35°C kommen sollte. Das lässt dann Platz um bis 2-5 bis 3 GHz zu takten. Mit selbst ne Lukü würe also keinen Sin mher machen, da beim Sensation /Evo3D nicht mehr als 3 GHz bei rum kommen solllten, wohl in Anbetracht, dass man nur kurz Spaß haben wird, denn ARM ist nicht für solche Spannungen um das Sensation auf 3 GHz zu prügeln, nicht ausgelegt. Eine Lukü würde also schon nichts mehr bringen, eine Wakü mit 360er Radiator würde das Ding zum Eisschrank werden lassen und schon ein Eispellet würde das Ding einfach zerlegen.

Also: LN2 = Unmöglich!

mfg Marcel


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2012)

Ich wüsste nicht, warum man ein Smartphone übertakten sollte.. Da konzentriert man sich lieber auf den PC!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Januar 2012)

Damit es wie ein PC mehr Leistung bringt.Heutzutage ist ein Handy nicht nur zum Telefonieren da. Darauf wird gezockt oder Archivverwaltung betrieben.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2012)

Ein Handy ist meiner Meinung nach zum telefonieren da, zum zocken hat man den PC!


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2012)

Wie ihr habt Handys??? Ich hab ein Smartphone xDD


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Januar 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wie ihr habt Handys??? Ich hab ein Smartphone xDD


 Wo ist da der Unterschied? Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nichtmal ob mein LG KU990i ein Smartphone oder ein Handy ist.


----------



## Iceananas (15. Januar 2012)

Handy sagt man allgemein zu Geräten mit prioritärem OS, und Smartphones zu Android- Windows- iOS (usw) Geräten.

Ich schließe kich sonst meine Vorredner an, solch extreme Methoden sind 1. eigentlich nicht möglich wegen den anderen Bauteilen und 2. unnötig, da ich das Sensation ebenfalls ohne Kühlung mal ne Weile lang auf 1,89 GHz betrieben habe, ohne Instabiliäten oder sonstiges. An der Kühlung wirds da nicht scheitern.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Januar 2012)

Also wenn man wirklich einen ARM übertakten möchte, macht ein Beagleboard, Pandaboard oder vielleicht auch bald ein Raspberry Pi mehr Sinn, aber ob man die SoCs übertakten kann weiß ich nicht. Aber da ließe sich so eine Kühlung einfacher realisieren als in einem engen und viel teurerem Smartphone.

Wenn du für dein Galaxy S2 wirklich keine Verwendung findest, dann gibs mir. Da habe wenigstens ich was davon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied?



Das eine passt in die Hosentasche und man kann damit telefonieren, das andere erfordert eine Handtasche und man kann die Bedienungsanleitung darauf lesen. 

Hier geht es aber um LN2.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Handy sagt man allgemein zu Geräten mit prioritärem OS, und Smartphones zu Android- Windows- iOS (usw) Geräten.



Auch nicht wahr, da Handys Symbian drauf hatten und es auch heute Smartphones mit Sysbiam gibt. Im Grunde wird ein Telefon als Smartphone bezeichnet, wenn es erweiterte Funktionen außer Telefonieren, SMS, MMS, WAP und Kalender und den sonstigen Müll bietet. Das wären HSDPA-Verbindungen und schnelles Browsen mit Flash, Apps, Mailabruf etc.

Und damit BTT: Diese von mir genannten Funktionen benötigen wie ein PC Rechenleistung damit alles flutscht. Um das letzte Bisschen rauszukitzeln übertaktet man halt, genau wie einen PC. Nur mit LN2 wird das nicht klappen, dafür wird das Ding nicht heiß genug.

mfg Marcel


----------



## green_Nerd (19. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin 

um mich auch mal wieder einzu klinken.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere:
-Smartphone mit android
-Passiv kühler drauf kleben
-Kernel neu basteln
-Leben und freunde suchen

Danke euch allen

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Januar 2012)

Korrekt alles was über passiv ist, kann schådlich werden. Luft geht in das Kontraproduktive und Wakü würde nichts mehr bringen. Alles ab Wakü kann beschädigen.


----------



## Cey (19. Januar 2012)

Kannst dein Handy auch aufn Eispack drauflegen.

Problematisch könnte aber durchaus die Wärmeleitung von CPU aufs Gehäuse werden. Ob man das Gehäuse demontieren kann und den Kühler direkt an den Chip bekommt, kp. Aber wiegesagt; verschenk dein Smartphone lieber an jemandem, der's gebrauchen kann, als es zu vernichten. 

Bei mir hat ein Stability Test trotz Undervolting bei 1,2 Ghz mehr Saft gezogen als das Ladegerät hergeben konnte btw. (Akku ist trotz Netzteil ordentlich leergezogen worden) Also Akku muss drinbleiben auf jeden Fall.

Kannst du nicht mit Tegrak Overclock die Taktfrequenz selbst einstellen wie du lustig bist?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Januar 2012)

1. Tegrak OC ist nicht so das Wahre, da ist SetCPU von den XDAs deutlich lukrativer.
2. Niemand hat gesagt, dass der TE ein Tegra-Gerät hat (oder doch?).
3. Wird das Coolpack niemals etwas bringen, da das gehäuse nicht überträgt, bzw. verdammt mieserabel.
4. Ist so ein Coolpack meinst nass. Das würd ich also nicht ohne Gehäuse aufs Handy legen.
5. Wenn das Gehäuse schon ab ist, ist ein Passivkühler deutlich lukrativer.

mfg Marcel


----------



## green_Nerd (19. Januar 2012)

in diesem sinn

1. ich nenne ein iPhone mein eigen (akutell kaputt  aber in einer woche wieder bei mir ).
2. Die idee ist mir im gespräch mit nem Kumpel gekommen der eben sein S 2 in diese richtung bewegen will.
3. sollten wir tatsächlich auf diese grandios sinnlose idee kommen bekommt ihr ausfühliche bilder.
4.Wenn müsste ein "billig" organiesiertes Smartphone dranglauben kein S2. 

Mfg Nerd


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Januar 2012)

Ein billiges Smartphone hat aber kein brauchbares Mainboard, womit das OC generell sehr schwer wird. Bei den beiden HTC Wildfire weiß ich, dass keines über 768 MHz kommt. Eine Ausnhame ist das Galaxy 3, welches ohne Probleme von den Stock 600 MHz auf krasse 1,3 GHz kommt.  Das ist mehr als doppelter Takt. Geräte mit Tegra kommen generell nicht wirklich hoch. Bei 300 MHz mehr Takt ist meist Schluss. Da muss das Board mehr Spannung haben, doch die Boardspannung zu ändert ist derzeit nicht möglich. Für OC empfehle ich daher dann das Galaxy 3, das kommt echt hoch. Unverschämt von Samsung, dass das Gerät soviel Potenzial hat, aber mit so wenig Leistung verkauft wird. Ich denke, dass damit auch die 1,6-1,8 GHz bei Passivkühlung knackbar sind, was der dreifache Takt wäre. Wie lange das Teil dann auf diesem Takt lebt... 

mfg Marcel


----------

